# The Legendary Gigli



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

A versatile tenor. He had a long career and even at the end he could still sing very well, all tough he sang then more in half voice to ease the strain. I read somewhere that in his farewell tour he could sing even 30-40 pieces per performance. And in an interview Pavarotti said that after a full opera Gigli would singer after on request anything up to 20-30 pieces. I mean that is really something. Gigli really gave every song everything. He had a very pretty voice and his mezza voce is so breathtaking. What is also amazing about Gigli is his versatility. He could sing everything believably. He could sing lyrical roles fantastically. And then in more dramatic roles sound like a dramatic tenor. One of the greatest tenors for me.











If we could keep the videos to the minimum, like one per poster? I promise to try too. 

Do you love Gigli like me or do you just hate the sobbing?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Gigli was highly praised by _moody_. That covers it, eh?


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

I once looked up the meaning of the word "sing" in the dictionary and it said: Beniamino Gigli. No but in all seriousness, Gigli was the greatest tenor after Caruso, the greatest lyrical tenor of all, the absolute golden standard in terms of singing and sing-acting. He had a unique gift of changing the colour of his voice according to the role that he was interpreting, his flawless vocal control also allowed him to sing both Federico and Turiddu in differently perfect ways. Of course Gigli established himself as a pop-cultural icon way beyond opera in Italy as well. I prefer the artsy Gigli over the popular one, though:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Gigli. Singing as pure expression. Unimpeded vocal production, responsive to every nuance of feeling. Yes, the sobs and aspirates can drive me crazy, but I forgive him. Tnere is no one remotely comparable today. Sometimes I thinking singing is a lost art. Gigli is one of the clearest proofs. Thank God for recordings.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Before I became discovered Classical, I was interested in Italian opera because of my Sicilian ancestry on my mother's side. My grandfather adored opera (He loved Verdi). After he passed away, I started doing my research and discovered some YouTube videos of Gigli. I immediately fell in love with his voice. I always thought that my first classical CD was Karajan's 1963 Beethoven cycle, but I realize now that I bought a "Best of Gigli" CD _well_ before that! That's certainly a case of a compilations recording being a good thing!

As it happens, the video that sealed the deal was the "Je Crois Entendre Encore" video posted above! What a gorgeous voice. I love his "Che Gelida Manina" and "Apri La Tua Finestra"


----------

